# Tie Softlines



## YARNCRAFTER (Jul 7, 2022)

Hello,

I have a quick question.  How do you "Tie" product on my device?  I have not seen designated numbers on tables etc.

Thank you,

Michelle


----------



## SnoopyIsCooler (Jul 7, 2022)

Status with a lead or etl
There are designated letters for departments within A&A. Also there is a floor plan map on workbench for your store It will show a dept letter and number for the tables and movable wall fixtures on your plan.  Be advised that that map was only current at the time your store was last remodeled and in style we are all about presentation and merchandising and everything moves a lot.


----------



## SnoopyIsCooler (Jul 7, 2022)

A - Scan or type in the planogram number to tie (in scan mode in MyDay)
Tap little box that says “tie” 
Enter the number

or

B - - scan or type in the planogram number to tie
Find box to tap that says line listing.  It will pull up a list of dpci item numbers in that planogram.  Keep testing tapping different dpci #s until you see an item that is already tied to a location.  
I recommend reusing that location number you find for the new pog and finish steps mentioned above 
When the device asks if it is ok to untie the old pog answer yes.  Otherwise the item will be assigned to 2 different pogs and the system will think you need twice the number of items needed to fill the floor ….

again partner with a leader


----------



## YARNCRAFTER (Jul 7, 2022)

SnoopyIsCooler said:


> A - Scan or type in the planogram number to tie (in scan mode in MyDay)
> Tap little box that says “tie”
> Enter the number
> 
> ...


Thank you I appreciate it.


----------

